# Should I buy a Banjo?



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

dayspring said:


> Greg I would have nevet thought of that, not in 2 zillion, trillion years. Does the lambs wool ever leave fuzzies?
> 
> We tried the banjo out today, it worked like a dream for the horizonals, but they said they had trouble pulling the verticals, said that they could pull down about 3 or 4 ft ok, but when they done the lower part it wouldn't feed the mud when the banjo was tilted up, any tips here?:whistling Never thought I'd be taking banjo lessons:wallbash:


Easy: You have to take a tab of the tape out of the tip of the banjo dispensor (about 4 "), then in one quick motion you plant that tape end onto the wall and, while holding it in place with your free hand, pull the banjo in a downward movement. (Remember, one quick, smooth movement).
If your not getting enough mud in the verticals:
1.) Don't spend too much time with the Banjo facing up - quick smooth movements.
2.) Maybe your banjo mix is just a little thin, it shouldn't settle so quickly to the bottom of the Banjo.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Easy: You have to take a tab of the tape out of the tip of the banjo dispensor (about 4 "), then in one quick motion you plant that tape end onto the wall and, while holding it in place with your free hand, pull the banjo in a downward movement. (Remember, one quick, smooth movement).
> If your not getting enough mud in the verticals:
> 1.) Don't spend too much time with the Banjo facing up - quick smooth movements.
> 2.) Maybe your banjo mix is just a little thin, it shouldn't settle so quickly to the bottom of the Banjo.



OK, we'll keep that in mind next time we use it, Thanks


----------



## Reds85chevy (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello, I am a union taper from st. louis, i work for bender drywall. Now most of the guys use banjos. i guess becuase the gun is so expensive. i love my banjo, and would not use anything else. ounce u get the hang of it there is nothing to worry about. Your just have to make sure u adjust the blade so it controls the amount of mud on the tape.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've never used a banjo in my 15 years, but I've always heard that they are hard to use. Since a bazooka is not in the budget this year, I bought a "Better Than Ever" super taper and I love it.:thumbsup: My brother and I can tape almost as fast with it as a bazooka on flats, just a little slower on angles. The trick is not to use it the way the BTE company says. We set our taping mud on a 4' scaffold and roll it to one end of the room then pull tape to the other end, he presses the tape to ceiling, and I wipe it down. On the angles I use my Drywall Master corner roller, and 2 1/4" glazing head. Works great!:thumbup: If business keeps booming though I will definetly get a gun.


----------



## James Stafford (Jun 2, 2012)

theworx said:


> Have been using my banjo for years. Me and a good swiper can set tapes in a house in no time. Very fast once you figure it out!!!
> 
> Get the dry tape banjo. I have the wet tape version (the roll of tape is inside the banjo with the mud). The problem is the mud gets all over the roll of tape and makes it sticky, soggy and stops it from moving smoothly. I actually modified my wet tape banjo with flashing to separate the mud compartment from the tape!!!
> 
> Not as fast as a bazooka but for the price it's well worth it!!!


Agreed! Good feedback.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

heres how you use a banjo so mud goes on both sides of the tape if thats what you want . set the tape then load mud on both sides of the tape . the pulling action makes the tape try to straighten out so it pushes against the upper mud and lower mud.


oh yeah thats a bloomingtom banjo , best banjo as far as im concerned .


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Mud on both sides of tape is what we call " A Rookie mistake". I would not try that, shortens your run time ( length of tape used per fil) and would make it a PITA to pull. Is Bloomington same as Kraft? Thats the kind we use:thumbsup:


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

yes it does shorten the distance the tape can be run before you have to refill , i was just showing that you dont need one of those wet banjos and can accomplish the same thing with a dry banjo. and no its not a mistake its done on purpose if thats what a person wants to do . :thumbsup:


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PunvpDjCMcI&feature=colike. Some banjo tapin


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Greg Di said:


> If you are looking to improve taping speed, try this:
> 
> 3" lambs wool roller ($10)
> 3" BTE corner flusher ($70)
> ...


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

dumplin1078 said:


> I've never used a banjo in my 15 years, but I've always heard that they are hard to use. Since a bazooka is not in the budget this year, I bought a "Better Than Ever" super taper and I love it.:thumbsup: My brother and I can tape almost as fast with it as a bazooka on flats, just a little slower on angles. The trick is not to use it the way the BTE company says. We set our taping mud on a 4' scaffold and roll it to one end of the room then pull tape to the other end, he presses the tape to ceiling, and I wipe it down. On the angles I use my Drywall Master corner roller, and 2 1/4" glazing head. Works great!:thumbup: If business keeps booming though I will definetly get a gun.


wow. you must like playing in the mud if you like the super taper:clap:


----------



## ShAkEr JaKeR (Jan 29, 2012)

dry banjo all the way


----------



## shivers20 (Feb 16, 2009)

I also use a goldblatt banjo, works like a dream when you have a two man crew, one bedding and the other wiping. I can tape a room in a matter of seconds when using stilts, if you want to move even quicker buy an extra banjo and load them up all at once with mud. Biggest pain in the ass is stopping to refill it. Thin your mud correctly.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

shivers20 said:


> I also use a goldblatt banjo, works like a dream when you have a two man crew, one bedding and the other wiping. I can tape a room in a matter of seconds when using stilts, if you want to move even quicker buy an extra banjo and load them up all at once with mud. Biggest pain in the ass is stopping to refill it. Thin your mud correctly.


the refill is the easy part ...the reload of the tape is what slows me down...I load my bango with out opening the door


----------

